# Worlds hottest graphics card? - 109°C



## nvidia (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi guys..
I have an XFX 8600GT. It normally runs at 89-91°C while playing games. 
I have 2 fans near the graphics card. 1 on the side of the cabinet near the PCI-e slot and the other above the PCI-e slot to blow air in and out respectively. I removed the fans and ran ATI-tool and it went upto *101°C.
**img293.imageshack.us/img293/5641/101ctc0.th.png 

I ran 3d Mark 06 triangle test thing and the temperature went upto _*109°C! *_(I had the fans running when i ran this)

*img113.imageshack.us/img113/2848/110chu6.th.png

_Digg this_


1) Is this like the hottest graphics card ever? 
2) Whats the safe temperature limits of this card?
3) Shouldn't it shut down automatically when it overheats?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 25, 2008)

dude,  just goto rashi and get the replacement.. u may even get it in minutes. .or in 2-3 days. .
i'm sure u remember that my old card was as bad as urs.

i think 110C is the threshold for this card after which it slows down.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 25, 2008)

which grfx card version is dat?? is dat a UDF7 ??  UDF7 hav heating problems.....so if u hav dat, u will hav to live with it, rashi wont just give u replacement for dat.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 26, 2008)

^^Yup i know that this model has heating problems...
But shouldn't this thing shut down when it goes to very high temperatures?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 26, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> which grfx card version is dat?? is dat a UDF7 ??  UDF7 hav heating problems.....so if u hav dat, u will hav to live with it, rashi wont just give u replacement for dat.




buddy , i got the replacement and i had a udf7. . they replaced it with ual3...

i dont think the system will power down unless the mobo / proccy gets too hot. . the gpu will throttle and reduce temp..


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 26, 2008)

Guess you can make yourself a cup of tea.


----------



## utsav (Apr 26, 2008)

i can get it to 500 degrees by removing the heatsink


----------



## praka123 (Apr 26, 2008)

be sure,ur house wont be burnt!@nvidia:yaar,u r proud of it(getting this much hot)  ?


----------



## nvidia (Apr 26, 2008)

@sagargv: Do we have to pay extra for getting the newer model? Cuz its more expensive isnt it?

@NucleusKore: Yeah... And i can boil water too... Check my signature

@utsav: I bet you cant beat it with the heat sink(actively cooled) and 2 fans running near it... 

@praka: Yeah im proud of it You have to achieve something with computers you know... and i did this


----------



## spikygv (Apr 26, 2008)

i did not pay anything extra. . i dont think ual3 is costlier coz it doesnt have zalman cooler but its much better than udf7 . .as far as my new card goes , max with ati tool was 83C at stock ( checked for half an hour ). . OCed to 640/800 it went to 85C .. i'm running at stock . .during gaming it doesnt cross 78C.

dude , u live in b'lore. . goto rashi and get the replacement . if u're lucky they'll give u the new card then and there itself. . when my comp dealer ( from whom i got my pc and g-card ) went to rashi , he was just 10 mins late. .coz they had run out of stock and they had given their last 8600GT as replacement to some other guy . then rashi couriered it to the dealer and he got the card back to me in 3 days. . .

I strongly recommend u to go and see rashi. 
OR  u cud wait till ur card burns and get a new one (i like this one ) .this was my original plan incase rashi refused to give replacement.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 27, 2008)

hmm...even i've the same one! Mine is clocked 710/925, 24x7! Yep, UDF7 model. Somehow, got AS5 from Yantra! Applied that, and installed 80mm fan in front of the card, directly blowing air over it! The card idles at ~52 degrees and during max load it goes ~85 degrees. Hey, not bad for a electric stove!


----------



## Stuge (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm also using the Graphic card for the past 7 month and my Graphic card never reached that temp .


----------



## nvidia (Apr 27, 2008)

@sagargv: Do you have their number?



mayanksharma said:


> hmm...even i've the same one! Mine is clocked 710/925, 24x7! Yep, UDF7 model. Somehow, got AS5 from Yantra! Applied that, and installed 80mm fan in front of the card, directly blowing air over it! The card idles at ~52 degrees and during max load it goes ~85 degrees. Hey, not bad for a electric stove!


Oh... Thats cool... Even i have one fan blowing air right at it and one pulling air out right above the gfx card... Even then the card went to 109C when running 3D mark triangle test... But when i play games it wont go above 91C...


----------



## spikygv (Apr 27, 2008)

BANGALORE
Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd.
6/14, Gurappa Avenue,
Primrose Road,
Bangalore - 560 025.
Tel No.: +91 - 080 - 25591522/25559301
Fax No.: +91 - 080 - 25581678
Email : manoja@rptechindia.com

got it from their official website.


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2008)

fry some french fries
and then when u get bored, call guiness

PS: that card will be ur best buddy in winter, no chilled nights but warmth around ur PC


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

I remember my days with prescott 2.8Ghz and intel original mobo(D915GAV).it showed upto 100degrees!noise,restarts,thermal event messages!
OMG!later I changed the mobo for the currently used gigabyte 915GV one,and now temp is idling at 38degrees and max goes upto 60degrees


----------



## nvidia (Apr 28, 2008)

^^Wow! But it doesnt beat my cards temperature of 109C... 

Guys, will applying some thermal heat paste help?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

^dont know yaar!I recommend somebody to submit this thread to *DIGG*,poor nvidia yaar can auction his card for $$$$,those _firangis_ are crazy about such things


----------



## nvidia (Apr 28, 2008)

^^Submitted to Digg...
If anyone is ready to buy this amazing piece of sh!t then ill sell it... But not for a cheap price..  I'm ready to exchange this with a 3870X2... Anyone up for the deal? 

_Digg this_


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

^Arey!kya yaar! meine to Majaak ke liye bas bol diya or tu ne to digg me sach moch submit kar diya 
anyways I dugged!
count 2! 
see the anon count now? 9 anonymous viewers!


----------



## nvidia (Apr 28, 2008)

^^I thought it was a good idea to submit it to digg.. So i submitted it...  
So anyone up for the deal? Exchanging my multi-purpose 8600GT with a 3870X2 or 8800GTX Ultra?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

Congratulation on having a multipurpose card...or should i say stove..whatever!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 4, 2008)

Nowadays everybody are goin for HOT hardwares and u have managed to get one...
Tell gals, 'ive hotter card than u nd performs gr8 too'


----------



## nvidia (May 5, 2008)

^^Gals normally wont have a graphics card... Even if they do, they wont know what it is..


----------



## channabasanna (May 5, 2008)

Which is the tool used for Checking the temperature of the graphics Card....


----------



## nvidia (May 5, 2008)

^^Use RivaTuner.


----------



## amitash (May 5, 2008)

an overheating 8600gt for a 3870x2?? i wudn even give u my old 7600gt.....good luck replacing it by the way...


----------



## praka123 (May 5, 2008)

@nvidia:write to nvidia India office complaining.,,


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

looks like the guy here had a similar problem.
read on to find what he did.



> I just bought a new computer a while ago and it comes with a program thingy that tells you the temp of the cpu and stuff. So I noticed the cpu was running a little hot. I took of the side of the case to leave it open and that helped a bit but not a big bunch. So I heard that water cooling works real good so I tried it.
> *
> After spraying some fine mist in the case of just pure clean water, a short while after, the computer just stopped working!*
> 
> ...


   
and post what u think.
(hope this has not been posted before)


----------



## amitash (May 5, 2008)

omfg...either tat guy has half a brain or hes just a beaten up wreck of a man who wants attention from everyone else....
its worth getting an internet connection just to read tis...


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

^^that guy is most probably just faking it. but he is good at it.

also i remember watching a video on youtube, in which they assemble a pc in side a fish tank. and while the pc is up and running, pour oil inside the tank, up to the brim. (the pc works fine).
i'll try to find that link.

EDIT: here it is
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwdCn1nlAkA


----------



## saqib_khan (May 5, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Nowadays everybody are goin for HOT hardwares and u have managed to get one...
> Tell gals, 'ive hotter card than u nd performs gr8 too'



Nice said buddy.


----------



## gary4gar (May 5, 2008)

I also clocked My Laptop's CPU to around 110C while encoding a AVI home video in DVD format, after which is self detected temprature and Died in Peace( Read Thermal Cutout).

Ask the deal he said its normal as The room temperature here is itself around 45C these days.

But My AMD athlon is running at 40-45C most of the time.
in winters it runs around 28C

Nowerdays i keep my CPU intensive tasks for night only as its cooler.


@nvidia
whats the avg room temp in B'lore?


----------



## amitash (May 6, 2008)

room temp here in summer is 30C +


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2008)

amitash said:


> room temp here in summer is 30C +


Nice, it would have felt lot better there.

no long bills for Air con


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

have you tried using home made water cooling ? Keep a boiler vessel attached to the card and use it to boil water. It both removes the heat and helps you save heating costs. You can cook vegetables in it, you can heat water for taking bath, and even drink some nice hot water to help the dry throat.


----------



## nvidia (May 10, 2008)

^^Whoa! Why didnt i think if that?
The problem with the whole plan is that i cant keep a boiler vessel above the card cuz there isnt much space

Now will applying some thermal paste help? Will it void my warranty?


----------



## confused (May 10, 2008)

^^actually, you can set up water treatment plants and make a lot of money


----------



## praka123 (May 10, 2008)

@nvidia:CTC man!get your card replaced,if it is under warranty


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 10, 2008)

Well removing ur heatsink or fan or even loosing any screw will void warranty. So, its better if u get it replaced rather than messing with it if it is in warranty. 
Who knows, u might get one with symphony cooler attached with it!


----------



## Riteshonline (May 11, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^Yup i know that this model has heating problems...
> But shouldn't this thing shut down when it goes to very high temperatures?


yaa pls read *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82664*thinkdigit.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=813048 seven no line!!!!


----------



## nvidia (May 12, 2008)

^^That thread wasnt there when i got this card.



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Well removing ur heatsink or fan or even loosing any screw will void warranty. So, its better if u get it replaced rather than messing with it if it is in warranty.
> Who knows, u might get one with symphony cooler attached with it!


Oh... Thanks for letting me know... I would have opened the heat sink today otherwise...


----------



## nvidia (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got my graphics card replaced. XFX replaced it with the newer UDD3 model and its factory overclocked.

But there is nothing "cool" about this card. I ran Crysis and it went upto 101C.
*img180.imageshack.us/img180/3458/17027555uj8.th.png


So I'm still a proud owner of the XFX 8600GT Electric Stove edition


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 16, 2008)

u can still make coffee, and thats XFX's proprietary feature.
high tempa may also be due to improper power. 
wat PSu are u using?


----------



## nvidia (Jul 16, 2008)

A local 450W PSU.
I dont think theres a problem with the PSU..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 16, 2008)

my older 7600GT once began givin high temps and was rectified after i got a zeb 500W platinum PSU.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh.. I'll try my card in some other computer and check the temperatures..  I thought of applying some good thermal paste.. Will this void my warranty in any way?


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2008)

If you remove your gpu's heatsink to apply thermal paste it will void your warranty.

I'm planning to buy one of that card & fry egg on it   -  Just kidding


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

u can even make coffee and some toasts as well


----------



## ECE0105 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, So, my XFX 8600GT is not that bad after all... Only 70 Deg. 

So, is this a reason to rejoice ?? or


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 16, 2008)

wow
even 8600M GT oc runs cooler than that the electric stove edition
it runs at max of 76c at 645/1550/1290

u can remove heatsink w/o voiding warranty
in most cases a sticker will be affixed over the rear end of the screw which holds the heatsink. If u can remove the sticker w.o damaging it, then u wont lose warranty.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey i checked my 8600gt temp and its showing 117°C..and that too in idle mode.. shall i replace it??


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 16, 2008)

nvidia said:


> A local 450W PSU.
> I dont think theres a problem with the PSU..


yea psu wont cause this...
keep this masterpiece..its one of the rare combo pc gear + kitchen appliances (stoves) that XFX manufactured 

i too have kept my GTS


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 16, 2008)

confused!! said:


> Hey i checked my 8600gt temp and its showing 117°C..and that too in idle mode.. shall i replace it??



holy cow!!!!117c?
I think 120c is the threshold...
btw do u smell silicon while gaming?


----------



## confused!! (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ no i dont smell any thing...or probably my smelling power is not that great

My GPU starts at 80 C and reaches 110C within 20 min..

will they  replace it just because it overheats..i mean other than overheating it works fine...it stays below 120C even if i keep it powered on for 10 hrs..


----------



## skippednote (Jul 17, 2008)

i have seen 82 max on my dads office pc that it.........
it had only one fan working


----------



## spikygv (Jul 17, 2008)

bad luck nvidia. . my replacement was UAL3. . max it goes is 83C with atitool. . while gaming , doesnt even touch 80C...and i thought this was bad. .


----------



## nvidia (Jul 17, 2008)

confused!! said:


> Hey i checked my 8600gt temp and its showing 117°C..and that too in idle mode.. shall i replace it??



Damn.. Then i dont have the hottest 8600GT around..

There is no sticker on the screw holding the heat sink. So i guess ill buy some thermal paste.
Btw, this is factory overclocked. Ill reduce the clock and check the temperature..
The only thing thats different about UDD3 is that the fan blades are a little different from the older UDF7 model.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 17, 2008)

What should i do abt the 117 C  ???


----------



## nvidia (Jul 17, 2008)

Get it replaced..
101 C is a lot better than 117 C and if youre lucky you might get the UAL3 version which sagargv got..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 17, 2008)

^still 100+ degrees ?


----------



## nvidia (Jul 17, 2008)

^^Yep..
See the screen shot in post #43
Its at 101C when running Crysis. I still have to check the temperatures by running the 3-d mark triangle test, the test which took my old card to 109C..

offtopic: What happened to the cat praka?


----------



## narangz (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL! All are proud owners of XFX 

@nvidia- _Bhai khana tere card par hi bana kiya karunga main_


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2008)

117C is bad..I guess XFX really researched "computer component melting thresholds"..and incorporated them in the 8600GT...though I have a 8500GT by XFX and it too used to heat up...used to idle at 80C. I was worried about that..banged my head a bit..then finally mounted a after market cooler.

If you dont get a replacement and want to keep the 8600GT (is a good card)...go in for an after market cooling solution...cause no use holding onto the warranty since they are not replacing it..!!

FYI:
A friend of mine also just got a XFX 8600GT...without consulting me first...he will have a nice summer I am sure... 

Best of luck...though would suggest..be careful..you might damage the card.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 18, 2008)

nvidia said:


> offtopic: What happened to the cat praka?


cat is i angry mood, i think


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2008)

^he he not at all!


----------



## nvidia (Jul 18, 2008)

@asigh: How much does a good aftermarket cooler cost? And is it effective?

@praka: Change your avatar man! Looks really weird..
Hows this ?
*img377.imageshack.us/img377/3777/imagesyf3.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 18, 2008)

Try replacing the thermal paste with some better paste.shouldn't cost much .it worked for me.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 18, 2008)

^^Yeah will try that.. But how much does an aftermarket cooler cost?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 18, 2008)

its cheaper to sell off current one[around 2~2.5] and get a new Palit one for 3.8k.
The aftermarket cooler costs almost 1.5k, nd ull void ur warranty.
Or the 9600GSO is there for 6k.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 18, 2008)

^^I guess i dont have the cash for an aftermarket cooler or a new graphics card right now.
Ill try some thermal paste instead.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 18, 2008)

have u tried adjusting fan speed from rivatuner?
setting it at 80~90% might be bit noisy, but will be cool enuf.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 18, 2008)

^^I'll do that...
But i think when the temperature goes above 90C the fan speed also increases to about 95%..
And when it goes above 95 it will be 100%. I dont mind the noise. But it just wont change things in anyway. Plus i have 2 fans near the PCi-e slot but no difference.


----------



## asingh (Jul 18, 2008)

nvidia said:


> @asigh: How much does a good aftermarket cooler cost? And is it effective?
> *imageshack.us


 
CoolVivaPRO Se is around Rs1300/--. It should be mountable on the XFX8600. With the application of this cooler and thermal paste...temperatures should remain below 60C always. Its a good cooler, but is a 2 slot cooler, so you will need a spare PCI bracket/slot on the cabinet for the exhaust.


----------

